# Jeff Delaney



## Dieter (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi everybody.

I don´t want to start a flaming war with words, so private response to this question is quite ok for me.
For I am situated in Germany, I am pretty far away from the problems of Modern Arnis in the US.
I am only seeking for information to know what is going on.

I hear from a lot af sides, that Jeff Delaney is not doing well and that many people don´t like the way he handles the Modern Arnis now.
Can anybody tell me a little more details about it, what he is doing, why and with what actions he stepps on other feet etc.

I don´t want to start a Jeff Delaney bashing, I would just like to know what happens and what has happened.
Also why non of the Mott´s are with him any more.

I have also seen on his website, that he calls his IMAF now too IMAF Inc. 
So now 2 associations with exactly the same name?

Anyway, some background information would be nice, as I said before, via priivate e-mail is welcome to

dk@abanico.de 

 Thanks in advance


Datu Dieter Knüttel
http//www.abanico.de
http//www.modernarnis.de


----------



## arnisador (Feb 3, 2002)

You can find a lot of discussion of this situation in this very forum. For example:
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=264
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=392
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=94
http://www.martialtalk.com/showthread.php?s=&threadid=157

Some of these are long threads but there's a great deal of material concerning this matter in them--happy reading!


----------



## Dieter (Feb 3, 2002)

Hi,

I knew 2 threads and it took me 3 hours to read through the other 2. 

Thanks for sharing the url´s of the threads.

Datu Dieter Knüttel
http//www.abanico.de
http//www.modernarnis.de


----------

